# Where to live in HK?



## gadgetgirl05 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm moving to HK in 3 weeks time to start work as a teacher in a school in Kowloon. As yet I still have no idea where to live and would love advice.

My initial choices were Sai Kung but I don't drive and was informed this was not a wise choice without a car.
The second option I was given was Discovery Bay but so far mixed reviews.

I'm a 30 year old female moving out by myself from the UK, London (no kids, no pets) so conscious of the rental prices in HK for a one bedroom flat (I don't make for a very good flatmate).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

They best way out is look for a real estate agent office next or nearby to your school, quote them your needs and budget and bingo.. U get your flat. You need to pay half month rent as commission to the agent and 2+1 month rent advance to the landlord. This is the easiest way to settle down initially in this city.


----------



## Wolfiechina (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Gadget girl

There are plenty of reasonable places in Kowloon. You probably are best close to MTR or within walking distance of the school. My colleagues in the office know the area really well, let me know your budget and preferred type of accommodation (apartment, high/low) and we will do our best to help.


----------

